# Pay



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Guys.

Can i enquire as to how much a barista expects to earn in London

Does this vary between the chains and top end independents.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

I think some of the 'better' places are offering up to £13 per hour. Have you searched the likes of Gumtree and London Coffee Jobs to see if specific wages are mentioned?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There is a difference for sure between types of cafes, location and also job role (cross skilled vs coffee only)

What sort of information were you interested in?

As well as the basic wage, there are other benefits packages which need to be considered when doing a proper comparison between roles.


----------



## chequ3r (Feb 5, 2012)

The Costa chain offers a starting wage of £6.10 an hour for a team member / barista.

You should receive periodical performance reviews and if you're doing well, you should get a pay rise.

On completion of the Barista Maestro course ('advanced' barista / team leader course), your pay rises to £6.45 an hour.

Assistant managers earn £6.80 an hour.

Store managers are paid a salary which is about £16k (with the potential of a decent bonus... I forget the percentage) afaik.


----------

